# Hot wheels In Las Vegas



## marioramirez1973 (Oct 9, 2016)

*Restaurant Orders Starting this Week in Las Vegas*
*
Any advice from those cities already doing hot wheels ?*


----------



## FlexDriver (Dec 5, 2015)

We call it hotwheels *"something is better than nothing"
Here is my priority list:
#1 Get blocks with Prime 
# 2 If unable to get block/s, watch P0rn at home (when Wife is at work)
# 3 Do Hot Wheels
.
.
.#100 Drive for Uber/Lyft

You have full right/s to disagree with my priority list and do vice versa and work for $6/hr with Uber LOL!*


----------



## marioramirez1973 (Oct 9, 2016)

FlexDriver said:


> We call it hotwheels *"something is better than nothing"
> Here is my priority list:
> #1 Get blocks with Prime
> # 2 If unable to get block/s, watch P0rn at home (when Wife is at work)
> ...


Thanks .... you sound a bit bitter man , everything ok  ....


----------



## FUberman (Feb 12, 2016)

Is there a way to avoid HW blocks and get Package blocks? I was thinking that fishing the last 1/2 hour because HW blocks are already fulfilled.


----------



## Rosio (Oct 16, 2016)

FUberman said:


> Is there a way to avoid HW blocks and get Package blocks? I was thinking that fishing the last 1/2 hour because HW blocks are already fulfilled.


Here hot wheels has a different code than the warehouse. It starts with an R instead of a U.


----------



## FUberman (Feb 12, 2016)

Rosio said:


> Here hot wheels has a different code than the warehouse. It starts with an R instead of a U.


But have no time to pause and choose. The speed in which drivers grab any block is mind-boggling. Once you pause half a second, you miss the block.


----------



## Behemoth (Jan 26, 2015)

FlexDriver said:


> We call it hotwheels *"something is better than nothing"
> Here is my priority list:
> #1 Get blocks with Prime
> # 2 If unable to get block/s, watch P0rn at home (when Wife is at work)
> ...


#2 > #100


----------



## Behemoth (Jan 26, 2015)

marioramirez1973 said:


> *Restaurant Orders Starting this Week in Las Vegas
> 
> Any advice from those cities already doing hot wheels ?*


Get yourself an insulated bag so your car won't smell for days after each block


----------

